# How much is my Cannondale MTB worth and should I sell it?



## novice2004 (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a Cannondale F300 Mountain Bike (CAAD 1) with rock shox, gripshift, really fat tires, all the original components. I bought it circa 1997 and it has, literally, less than 100 miles on it. Mint condition, always garaged, never ridden off road, never crashed or flatted. I believe it cost about $600 at the time. Does anyone know approximately how much it is worth and if it would be hard to sell? Would I get more at a LBS if I traded it in for a new bike, as opposed to just selling it to them by itself? I virtually never ride it, but I wonder if it makes more sense to just keep it around in case I DO decide to ride it, since I probably won't get much money for it despite its good condition. 

Related question: the seat-post and my brand new saddle were stolen from this bike recently; how much does it cost to replace a seat post, and do you have to go to a Cannondale dealer to get one that fits precisely?


----------



## sammy19 (Jul 29, 2004)

novice2004 said:


> I have a Cannondale F300 Mountain Bike (CAAD 1) with rock shox, gripshift, really fat tires, all the original components. I bought it circa 1997 and it has, literally, less than 100 miles on it. Mint condition, always garaged, never ridden off road, never crashed or flatted. I believe it cost about $600 at the time. Does anyone know approximately how much it is worth and if it would be hard to sell? Would I get more at a LBS if I traded it in for a new bike, as opposed to just selling it to them by itself? I virtually never ride it, but I wonder if it makes more sense to just keep it around in case I DO decide to ride it, since I probably won't get much money for it despite its good condition.
> 
> Related question: the seat-post and my brand new saddle were stolen from this bike recently; how much does it cost to replace a seat post, and do you have to go to a Cannondale dealer to get one that fits precisely?


Well, it looks like no one bit the bullet on this one.... It sounds like a good bike that can be fixed (seat post and seat are less than 100 if you stay at entry level). And if it's a sweet bike, keep it around and use it  I would guess between 180-250 would be it's sell price if it is so pristine, but in the long run, having a "beater" bike or fun bike is worth more than that.... Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions!


----------

